# Transalp für Einsteiger



## Janei (19. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Wir planen unseren ersten Trans-Alp für Sommer 2020 (wohl August) und möchten von Oberstdorf nach Riva fahren, in +/-6 Tagen.
Wir sind eine gemischte Gruppe mit e-Bikes und auch ohne Strom.
Da dies unsere erste Alpenüberquerung sein wird wollen wir es eher gemächlich angehen. Dazu haben wir uns an folgendem Vorschlag orientiert:
https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/touren/alpencross-oberstdorf-gardasee-die-leichte-variante/

Tag 1: Oberstdorf - Sonthofen - Gasthof Rehbach - Stanzach
Tag 2: Stanzach - Hahntenjoch - Imsterau
Tag 3: Imsterau - Landeck - Nauders
Tag 4: Nauders - Reschenpass - Lana
Tag 5: Lana - Gampenjoch - Cles
Tag 6: Cles - Riva

Ich habe diesen Vorschlag nun in ein Planungs-Tool eingearbeitet und leicht angepasst, hauptsächlich um den Anteil an Bundesstrassen zu verkleinern.
Ausserdem wollte ich den einen oder anderen leichten Trail einbauen (die Möglichkeiten sind allerdings wohl sehr limitiert).
Hier der outdooraktivity-link:
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro...mber-2019/124581444/?share=~zkja3u9m$4ossakkp

Da wir e-biker dabei haben, werde ich mich auch noch bzgl Lademöglichkeiten schlau machen müssen, aber das kommt dann während der Detailplanung. Ich denke diese Route sollte grundsätzlich e-bike-tauglich sein.

Nun hätte ich gerne etwas Feedback:

Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich zur Route?
Die Route darf keine exponierte Stellen mit Absturzgefahr drin haben (so a la Schrofenpass). Sollte passen, oder habe ich etwas übersehen?
Habt ihr weiter Verbesserungs-Vorschläge?
Gibt´s bei der Route noch weitere leicte Trails, welche man einbauen könnte (wir haben Biker mit wenig Trail-Erfahrung dabei, deshalb maximal S1/2)?

Freue mich auf Feedback
Chris


----------



## Hofbiker (19. September 2019)

Bitte suche Dir eine Alternative fürs Hahntenjoch. Ausser viel Motorrad-, und Autoverkehr, die Strecke ist mit nur Asphalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexoAlexei (19. September 2019)

Ich finde, einmal im Leben sollte man das Hahntenjoch gemacht haben. Dann weiß man die schönen Dinge im Leben wieder zu schätzen. Ich bin da mit dem Auto rüber, weil ich dem Stau am Fernpass ausweichen wollte.
Ja, die Idee hatten auch noch andere. Aber habe da noch nie soviele Autofahrer gesehen, die nicht um die Kurve kommen, wenn etwas eng ist. Millionen von Mottorrädern, die Bergab den PKWs hinterherzuckeln und sich nicht überholen trauen. Der Wahnsinn ging 45min. Ok, mit dem Radl mische ich mich dann gerne da unters Volk...

Warum macht ihr nicht die Albrecht Route für EBikes, die ist genau dafür gemacht. Das hat sogar mein 75 Jähriger Vater geschafft...Und der Teeranteil ist verschwindend gering. Trails gibts auch, mehr als S2 ist da nicht dabei.






						Transalp.info - Albrecht-Route eMTB
					

Transalp auf der Albrecht-Route, optimiert für eMountainbike, eMTB




					www.transalp.info
				




Es gibt auch Shuttlefirmen, die das Gepäck von Hotel zu Hotel transferieren.


----------



## Janei (20. September 2019)

Ja, das Hahntenjoch. Hab versucht, die Strasse dort über den parallel verlaufenden Walweg zu meiden (siehe Anhang). Ist das schlecht fahrbar?

Albrechtsroute hab ich mir auch angeschaut. Ist allerdings von den Höhenmetern her für die nicht e-biker heftig. Sind Einsteiger... Muss ich mich ev nochmal damit befassen, gibt ja auch einfachere Nebenrouten habe uch gesehen.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (20. September 2019)

Marvinroute?

www.marvintransalp.it


----------



## hobbybiker79 (20. September 2019)

Also die Albrecht als Anfänger würde ich nicht machen. Dort sind Schiebe-Tragepassagen dabei. Wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat oder gewöhnt ist, finde ich´s schon schwer. 

Möchte Sie aber Euch nicht abreden.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (22. September 2019)

Janei schrieb:


> Albrechtsroute hab ich mir auch angeschaut. Ist allerdings von den Höhenmetern her für die nicht e-biker heftig. Sind Einsteiger... Muss ich mich ev nochmal damit befassen, gibt ja auch einfachere Nebenrouten habe uch gesehen.



Bzgl. Höhenmeter und Einsteiger… ihr habt das ganze Frühjahr bis Juli Zeit um euch vorzubereiten… da kann man einiges erreichen was die Fahrleistung angeht. Vor allem in einer Gruppe geht es nochmal einfacher und mit mehr Spaß. Da könnt ihr euch gegenseitig motivieren etc. 

Im Netz gibt es genügend Tipps wie man sich für einen alpenX vorbereiten kann…würde ich auf jeden Fall machen, dann macht der AlpneX auch mehr Spaß.


----------



## flashmatic (22. September 2019)

Claudia Augusta von Ehrwald nach Riva mit mehr MTB Anteil pimpen. Habe ich dieses Jahr mit meinem Sohn (10 Jahre alt) gemacht.
Sollte auchmit Strom gehn.


----------



## Janei (22. September 2019)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Bzgl. Höhenmeter und Einsteiger… ihr habt das ganze Frühjahr bis Juli Zeit um euch vorzubereiten… da kann man einiges erreichen was die Fahrleistung angeht. Vor allem in einer Gruppe geht es nochmal einfacher und mit mehr Spaß. Da könnt ihr euch gegenseitig motivieren etc.
> 
> Im Netz gibt es genügend Tipps wie man sich für einen alpenX vorbereiten kann…würde ich auf jeden Fall machen, dann macht der AlpneX auch mehr Spaß.



Ja, das haben wir eh vor. Hab vor 10000+ Höhenmeter in 6 Tagen aber trotzden Respekt.



oliver-j schrieb:


> Claudia Augusta von Ehrwald nach Riva mit mehr MTB Anteil pimpen. Habe ich nicht dieses Jahr mit meinem Sohn (10 Jahre alt) gemacht.
> Sollte auchmit Strom gehn.


Werde ich mir mal anschauen. Danke.


----------



## Janei (22. September 2019)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Also die Albrecht als Anfänger würde ich nicht machen. Dort sind Schiebe-Tragepassagen dabei. Wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat oder gewöhnt ist, finde ich´s schon schwer.
> 
> Möchte Sie aber Euch nicht abreden.



Könnte man die Schiebepassagen ev umfahren?


----------



## flashmatic (22. September 2019)

Grobe Orientierung war das hier: 








						Alpencross mit Kind: Transalp von der Zugspitze zum Gardasee | BERGBIKER
					

Alpencross mit Kind Transalp von der Zugspitze zum Gardasee: Ehrwald-Riva in 5 Etappen. ZWEIUNDVIERZIG+NEUN Das ist unser Bericht samt Film(e) zum AlpX-Abenteuer 2016. 42 plus 9. Vater und Sohn. Zwei Mountainbikes. Zwei Rucksäcke. Nach einer Schlechtwetterperidiode die erste Woche mit tollem...




					www.bergbiker.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janei (22. September 2019)

Ah, das habe ich mir früher auch schon angeschaut. Sieht toll aus, was ihr da zu zweit gemacht habt!


----------



## flashmatic (22. September 2019)

Das bin nicht ich. Ich habe mich aber grob an dieser Strecke orientiert.


----------



## Janei (26. September 2019)

So, hab mich jetzt nochmals mit den verschiedenen Optionen befasst:

Die Albrechtsroute sieht schon extrem reizvoll aus, möchte ich auf jeden Fall mal fahren.
Ob ich im nächsten Jahr genügend Zeit aufbringen kann/will um mich bis im August fit zu machen wird sich zeigen.
Ansonsten dann halt zb im 2021

Alternativ habe ich die "light" Route etwas angepasst, hauptsächlich um das Hahntenjoch zu vermeiden.
Die würde nun so ausschauen:
Tag 1: Oberstdorf - Sonthofen - Ehrwald (76 km, 1130 hm)
Tag 2: Ehrwald - Fernpass - Landeck - Ried (70.8 km, 990 hm)
Tag 3: Ried - Reschense - Schlanders (76.5 km, 1570 hm)
Tag 4: Schlanders - Gampenpass - Cagno (78km, 1650 hm)
Tag 5: Cagno - Molveno (40 km, 1290 hm)
Tag 6: Molveno - Riva (51.5 km, 1250 hm)

Link zur Route:








						Trans-Alp Light V2: Oberstdorf - Riva
					






					out.ac
				




Meinungen?

Gruss
Chris


----------



## gerald_ruis (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe dieses Jahr mit meiner Frau Ihren ersten AX absolviert.

Das waren die Faken, die ich zur Planung berücksichtigt habe:

max. 6 Tage Dauer
im Schnitt nicht über 1.000 hm & 80 km am Tag
Möglichkeiten, bei schlechtem Wetter auf Radwege auszuweichen
Dennoch das Bergfeeling nicht zu vernachlässigen
Wenn es dich interessiert kannst du gerne den Bericht lesen und Inspiration holen:





						2019: Einsteiger Alpencross – Mountainbike Touren über die Alpen
					






					alpencross.biz
				




Viel Spaß bei der weiteren Planung


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Oktober 2019)

Am Tag 3 tut mir schon vom Lesen der Po weh! Das sind viele Kilo- und Höhenmeter und trotzdem wird das Bergerlebnis gänzlich fehlen. Durch die Apfelplantagen im Vinschgau ist wirklich langweilig. Ich würde versuchen, noch auf die Plamord zu fahren, da kann man auch über einen Forstweg abfahren. Dann wart ihr wenigstens 1 mal richtig auf einem Berg mit genialer Aussicht. Oben ist es leicht trailig, aber nicht schwierig. Wo man allerdings an anderer Stelle streichen kann, hab ich auch keine schlaue Idee.


----------



## Janei (6. Oktober 2019)

Danke Pfadfinderin.
Würde mich mich sehr über alternative Vorschläge freuen, mit mehr "Berg-Feeling".

Danke MTB-Sulzbach, sieht interessant aus.
Kann selber schlecht einschätzen, ob deine 2019er Route viel mehr Bergerlebnis hat als meine Route. Kann das jemand kommentieren?

Und sonst, wie oben geschrieben halt doch die Albrechtsroute und entsprechend fleissig trainieren dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_ruis (6. Oktober 2019)

Janei schrieb:


> Und sonst, wie oben geschrieben halt doch die Albrechtsroute und entsprechend fleissig trainieren dafür.


Das war auch meine erste AX Route und ich hab nix bereut. Die ist definitiv besser als meine beschrieben Einsteiger Route, aber dafür musst du natürlich etwas fitter und auf den Trails etwas erfahren sein ;-)






						2006: Garmisch-Gardasee – Mountainbike Touren über die Alpen
					






					alpencross.biz


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Oktober 2019)

Mit Ebikes sind halt Schiebepassagen schon kritisch zu sehen. Da Ebiker ja eben nicht so fit sind oder körperliche Einschränkungen haben, solltet ihr die Strecke immer genau anschauen. Der Abschnitt von MTB-Sulzbach zum Schwarzsee wäre z.B. so ein Hindernis. Allerdings kann man auch auf einem bequemen Forstweg zur Norbertshöhe fahren. Inwieweit das aber die bessere Alternative zu eurer geplanten Route ist, weiß ich nicht.

Der Abschnitt durch die Brenta via Toblino See ist sicher sehr schön, der Lago di Toblino liegt traumhaft und vermittelt sicher "richtiges" Bergfeeling  Ich denke, Ihr macht das schon richtig, beim 1. Mal lotet ihr aus was geht, das nächste Mal könnt ihr euch ja steigern.

Das mit der Plamord könnt ihr euch ja überlegen, zur Not könnten die "Normalradler" ja auch mal die Gondel benützen.

Aber ein kleiner Trail fast ohne Umweg fällt mir doch noch ein: Von Goldrain nach Morter hoch, nach Morter links abbiegen zur Burg Obermontani. Von dort geht ein Trail nach Untermontani und weiter wieder zurück in die Apfelplantagen. Ist ein schöner Spitzkehrentrail, z.T. aber recht schmal, für ungeübte Ebiker vielleicht nicht ganz so geeignet, aber eine nette Abwechslung für die Geübteren. Ihr könnt euch dann zur Einkehr im Bierkeller ja wieder treffen.


----------



## Janei (7. Oktober 2019)

Ok, danke Pfadfinderin. Hab das mal so eingebaut. Sind halt gleich nochmals zusätzliche 200 hm, aber für einen schönen Trail schwitzt man gerne ein bisschen mehr.
Mein Ziel ist es, zwei Optionen zu haben: eine leichtere (wie oben beschrieben, um die 7000 hm, so "bergig" wie möglich) und eine schwerer (z.b Albrechtroute) mit entsprechend mehr Berg-Feeling aber natürlich auch strenger/fordernder.
Werde dann im Frühling mit einem konkreten Trainingsplan beginnen und auch ein paar "Testläufe" (2-3 Täger mit Rucksack und so) einbauen. Und dann, je nach Fitnesslevel, entscheide ich, was wir uns zutrauen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Oktober 2019)

Die Albrechtroute würde ich nicht als E-Bike tauglich einstufen! Da sind hochalpine Übergänge drin (z.B. Fimbapass, Montozzoscharte), das ist mit schweren Ebikes eher gefährlich als genussvoll. Die Übergänge sind schon mit normalen Bikes fahrtechnisch nicht einfach und z.T. ausgesetzt, da sollte man wissen, was man tut. Von den Schiebestrecken mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Janei (8. Oktober 2019)

Da gibts ja eine Variante, welche extra für e-MTB ausgelegt wurde.
Ist die auch eher für erfahrene Biker?
Gemäss Kommentar von AlexoAlexei, sollte die machbar sein (75 jährig...), oder unterschätz ich da was?


----------



## AlexoAlexei (8. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Albrecht-Route und EMTB-Albrecht-Route. 
Ich hatte schon mal den entsprechenden Link zur Verfügung gestellt, da könnte man alles nachlesen, Tagesetappe für Tagesetappe.
Man kann auch den Hr. Albrecht anschreiben und fragen, die Tracks kann man auch anschauen...was noch? Übers Ziel tragen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Oktober 2019)

Auch die ist eher für erfahrene E-Mountainbiker! Aber das kannst du ja wirklich leicht selber nachlesen. Wenn z.B. nicht bergauf die nötige Fahrtechnik da ist, am Passo Bregn de L´Ors hochzufahren oder halt sehr viele "normale" Radler unterwegs sind, sodass man nicht vorbei kann, ist es vielleicht nicht so spaßig.
Oder vielleicht anders formuliert: Wenn Teilnehmer bisher nur Forstwege und wirklich leichte Trails in den Mittelgebirgen kennen, werden sie sich vielleicht auch damit schnell überfordern.


----------



## Christian-Sf (21. April 2020)

Hallo Chris, Janei,
ich hebe mir hier alles angesehen und wollte mal fragen ob es neuerungen in der Planung gibt? Ich möchte ggf auch eine "Einsteigertour" machen und bin am recherschieren.
Danke


----------



## Janei (21. April 2020)

Hallo Christian

Habe für mich mal zwei Szenarien geplant:

Albrecht eMTB (leicht angepasst): 6 Tage, 410km, 10000 Hm
Eine light Variante: 6 Tage, 380km, 7500 Hm

Ansonsten gibts momentan gibt's von meiner Seite keine Neuigkeiten, bin fleissig am biken und werde mich im Mai/Juni nochmals detailierter mit der Planung befasen.

Würde mich hier melden, falls von mir was neues ansteht.

Grüsse
Chris


----------

